# Java moss



## alec.newt (Aug 3, 2021)

I bought Java moss and this is how it turned out. I am not sure if this is java moss at all anymore.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

It looks like most of the leaves melted off in the shipping. Wait to see for new growth.


----------



## alec.newt (Aug 3, 2021)

mistergreen said:


> It looks like most of the leaves melted off in the shipping. Wait to see for new growth.


thank you I will


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to APC!

It is hard to tell, but in the photograph I see algae and floating bladderwort, _Utricularia gibba, Utricularia gibba - Wikipedia._ This plant is a common "accidental bonus" with other plants. My best guess is that it came in with the Java moss, which then was over run with algae.

If you don't like stuff in the photo, I suggest you take it all out and start over with a cleaner batch of moss.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Yeah, if you can find leaves, take a close-up picture of better ID.


----------

